# Oh Snap! 10.2 mp d70?



## Ihaveaquestion (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.nikonusa.com/

Check it out.

18 days to go....


----------



## JJP (Jul 22, 2006)

Oooooh!


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 22, 2006)

by typing !0.2 mp

I thought it read... 0.2 mp...


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 22, 2006)

lol... ok.. 10.2 MP ;P


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah I saw I did that but couldent change it? Shrug?


----------



## Ringo (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks cool, eh?  Any bets on what the number will be? ...Dxx(x)


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jul 22, 2006)

Ken Rockwell, he say:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]D60, D65, D75. D80, D90            or D120.

Great, another camera to lust after, even though it won't make me any better.
[/FONT]


----------



## jdunphy (Jul 22, 2006)

Seems to me that Mr. Rockwell's "speculation" is nothing more that a bunch of hot air.  He says it will "have the same sensor as the D200."  How does he know that.  All we really know is that it has the same resolution.  Also, if it even is the same sensor, we don't know if it will be four channnel or two channel.  I think the four channel processing is what allows for the 5fps.  If they decide on two-channel, it might only do 3fps just like a D70.

I could be full of crap too, though.  Then again, everything you read on the internet is true. 8)


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 22, 2006)

apparently it does NOT have the same sensor as the d200, although it is similar.  someone asked a nikon rep that a few weeks back (read that on another forum).

looks like a nice catch.  nothing groundbreaking, but a nice in-betweener for people that want a d200 but want the more basic, consumer style handling of the d50/d70


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jul 23, 2006)

and given Nikons excellent supply/demand capacity, you might be able to get hold of one winter 2011.


----------



## midget patrol (Jul 23, 2006)

Perfect release timing; sony just released their first D-SLR... which just so happens to have the same resolution.


----------



## el_shorty (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like it's the D80. 
you can see pics in Engadget.com
and in kemrockwell.com


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 30, 2006)

midget patrol said:
			
		

> Perfect release timing; sony just released their first D-SLR... which just so happens to have the same resolution.


Yes, Sony built up a reasonable degree of hype, told us the various features and specs the Alpha would have and reassured us about retaining the quality of the Konica Minolta camera system. As a result of which, I'm considering buying one.

Meanwhile, Pentax mentioned something about making a 10-megapixel SLR. Namely, that they're making a 10-megapixel SLR. Other than that, we get nothing, we have to wait until September. As a result of which, I'm wondering if the folks at Pentax have other day jobs and just sell camera equipment for a hobby.


----------



## snownow (Aug 9, 2006)

D80, suped up d70 or a watered down d200? Plastic body, 10.2 mp 2 channel sensor, 3fps.. still not bad. Also released 2 new lenses (one 70-300 vr to compete with cannons IS lens)


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 9, 2006)

It is the D80..sweet!


----------

